# [SQUID] Usare un proxy per autenticarsi a un proxy.

## koma

Ciao ragazzi,

mi ricordo (perchè l'ho usato) che esisteva un modo per configurare squid in modo da sorbirsi lui stesso la menata dell'autenticarsi con un proxy,

inserendo dei parametri aprticolari.

e che lo si pteva anche rendere trasparente usanto un paio di regole di nat stupide tipo

```
ptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 
```

 Purtroppo però non ricordo le keyword giuste per cercare su gurgle  :Neutral:  qualcuno mi sa suggerire cosa cercare?

----------

## fbcyborg

Per quanto riguarda il proxy trasparente OK.. anche io c'ho smanettato di recente.

Però ho attivato anche il nat, poiché non mi andava di stare a configurare ogni singolo servizio. Ma questa è una cosa in più.

----------

## koma

ho trovato

```
http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-proxy/ntlmaps
```

Esattamente quello che mi serviva il maledetto protocollo di autenticazione NTLM di ISA è un'autentica calamità per l'intera popolazione.

----------

